
Inside Silicon Valley's Secretive, Orgiastic Dark Side - rwc
https://twitter.com/emilychangtv/status/948200087968083970
======
rwc
It's curious -- I was not able to submit a direct link to this article,
getting an "Unknown or expired link" error.

~~~
mindcrime
This has already been posted at least a couple of times and there's at least
one existing thread with numerous comments already. Unless that thread has
been killed/flagged to death, just use it?

~~~
rwc
Normally submitting a dupe would bring up that thread, which didn't happen
either.

~~~
mindcrime
Maybe it's been killed by the mods then? Not sure. Search might turn up the
other thread...

Edit:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16051603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16051603)

